# R U an Epson C84 User?  PLEASE RESPOND!! [ABANDONED]

## Yogi-CH

I have a couple very_simple questions:

1. According to one [solved] Epson question, /dev/usb/lp0 was used; that device gave me an immediate error & the /dev/usblp0 allowed me to go forward and select a printer class.  Why is my system different?

2.  All Epson printer classes give me an error when I attempt printing a test page.  Of the listed printer classes, which class did you specify?

I need those 2 questions answered.  If the printer doesn't work after that, I am prepared to share error_log output; until then, it is pretty pointless.

Thanks!   :Wink: 

----------

## gungholady

I use Epson C84 with a parallel port cable. I'm using the drivers from Turbo Print and it works great.

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> I use Epson C84 with a parallel port cable. I'm using the drivers from Turbo Print and it works great.

   :Smile:  pr  :Smile: 

I attempted using parallel and was informed via wizard that there were no parallel ports available --even after loading all parport modules I could lay my fingers upon-- so used USB cable, instead, so I would at least have an interface.

```

bash-2.05b# emerge search turbo

Searching...

[ Results for search key : turbo ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

bash-2.05b#

```

Where does it come from!?  Did you then use the wizard?  With all due appreciation, I need more help, here.

----------

## gungholady

You can get it from here http://www.turboprint.de/english.html. I'm still using the trial version. I have had no problems with it. They include a tutorial on how to set it up.

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> You can get it from here http://www.turboprint.de/english.html. I'm still using the trial version. I have had no problems with it. They include a tutorial on how to set it up.

 

I'll look into it.  thanks.  :Wink: 

While I was surfing I stumbled on a Gentoo-based how-to but it didn't seem to do me much good.  I found out that there is, indeed, a printer driver for my C84 in the gimp-print.xml file:

```

bash-2.05b# grep Epson-Stylus_C8 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print-ijs.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C84</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print-ijs.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C82</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print-ijs.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C80</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print-ijs.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C83</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C84</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C82</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C80</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print.xml:    <id>printer/Epson-Stylus_C83</id>

bash-2.05b# foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_Color_C84 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/oldprinterids!

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_Color_C84.xml!

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_Color_C84.xml!

Printer file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_Color_C84.xml corrupted, missing, or not readable!

Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/Foomatic/DB.pm line 528.

bash-2.05b#     
```

Beats the hell outta me.  (I then loaded the xml file in nano & was able to read it w/o any problem, of course.)  My printer is listed bigger than life, but the actual command, cut & pasted from the how-to, gives me an error.  Seems my luck, this week & last.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yogi-CH

[quote="Yogi-CH"] *gungholady wrote:*   

> You can get it from here http://www.turboprint.de/english.html. I'm still using the trial version. I have had no problems with it. They include a tutorial on how to set it up.

 

Later  I have been able to determine that although my printer is appearing in usbview it is not receiving the data it is sent.  I installed & set up Turbo-print and installed a printer-specific driver; 17 test pages were sent to the following devices:

```
/dev/lp0

/dev/lp1

/dev/usblp0

/dev/usb/lp0

/dev/usblp1

/dev/usb/lp1

```

...all w/o success.  Each attempt reported:

```
Printer not found
```

I have installed the usblp module and it is loaded at boot.  I have absolutely no parallel port connectivity so decided to try USB since, as I stated, the printer shows up in usbview.  HELP!!  Anyone know what modules I need in addition??  Any?  None?

I'm getting way frustrated!   :Evil or Very Mad:   (..which is a little darker than my mood, actually)

----------

## gungholady

Do you have coldplug emerged and running?

----------

## gungholady

Check out this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml for getting your cupsd set up. It gives what needs to be done for usb support. I used it for help with setting up cups but still used the turboprint for the printer driver.

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> Check out this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml for getting your cupsd set up. It gives what needs to be done for usb support. I used it for help with setting up cups but still used the turboprint for the printer driver.

 

I have now followed that howto to the letter, recompiled/installed modules (for 2.6.9-r1) and once again turboprint tells me the printer is not connected, usbview says it is, cups foomatic will still not allow me to install my printer (using howto instructions --again, to the letter).  I run into that quite a bit:  the output from a howto instruction not matching what the howto says it'll be after executing it item by item.  Perhaps that's why nothing --including XP-- runs worth a damn on this HP.

I think I've had enough, finally.  Gentoo is not going to print.  Period.  So, it won't be capable of doing any serious work.

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Yogi-CH wrote:*   

> I have a couple very_simple questions:
> 
> 1. According to one [solved] Epson question, /dev/usb/lp0 was used; that device gave me an immediate error & the /dev/usblp0 allowed me to go forward and select a printer class.  Why is my system different?
> 
> 2.  All Epson printer classes give me an error when I attempt printing a test page.  Of the listed printer classes, which class did you specify?
> ...

 

----------

## Pajarico

I read the thread and yet i can't determine if this is a problem with printing systems (CUPS, turbo...) or with connection (usb, lp...).

I think you should first determine if usb is workinh fine before blame CUPS. Do you have any other usb device that works (or doesn't)?

If usb or lp is running ok then you should find out if your system is aware that  yiu've connected a printer to it. Do a dmesg and search for references to usb or lp (whatever you're using) and your printer.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

> I read the thread and yet i can't determine if this is a problem with printing systems (CUPS, turbo...) or with connection (usb, lp...).
> 
> I think you should first determine if usb is workinh fine before blame CUPS. Do you have any other usb device that works (or doesn't)?
> 
> If usb or lp is running ok then you should find out if your system is aware that  yiu've connected a printer to it. Do a dmesg and search for references to usb or lp (whatever you're using) and your printer.
> ...

 

dmesg tells me the following:

```
uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: port 1 portsc 0093

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: USB Printer

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: EPSON

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: L79010403260644390

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usblp 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usblp 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

```

(...and, is you will note, I'm also getting several statements about setkeycodes which I do not understand.)

I have two other devices which both work on USB --PL2303 & hard drive.  Also, the kernel has never come right out and given me the correct device name for anything I have connected, w/o exception --PL2303, USB harddisk, printer ...nothing.  That seems to be my primary problem.  Also, there is nothing on the order of /dev/printers created when I plug in the printer, no /dev/lp0, no /dev/lp<anything>. 

I have taken the time to go through all /dev/xx/xx entries & verify what they point to ...and all of them point to something besides a printer.

While we're about it, /etc/hosts, which is as the installation made it, w/the exception of two entries representing my small network:

```
# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.10    linux02.local linux02

192.168.0.20    linux01.local linux01

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

I have tried specifying parallel port but that one is totally dead: bi-directional, EPP, ECP ...all no-workie.  I have been perusing the forums for about a week and, quite frankly, I'm completely stumped.

----------

## Pajarico

 *Quote:*   

> (...and, is you will note, I'm also getting several statements about setkeycodes which I do not understand.)

 

Those seems like warnings about the keyboard, they're not related. I think is not important.

 *Quote:*   

> Also, there is nothing on the order of /dev/printers created when I plug in the printer, no /dev/lp0, no /dev/lp<anything>.

 

The devices should being created when you load the modules, not when you plug the peripherial.

/etc/hosts seems fine.

Post a lsmod.

 :Wink:  [/quote]

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (...and, is you will note, I'm also getting several statements about setkeycodes which I do not understand.) 
> 
> Those seems like warnings about the keyboard, they're not related. I think is not important.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Also, there is nothing on the order of /dev/printers created when I plug in the printer, no /dev/lp0, no /dev/lp<anything>. 
> ...

 [/quote]

Here's the lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             4736  1

bsd_comp                5504  0

ppp_async               8832  1

crc_ccitt               1920  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            19092  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    7040  1 ppp_generic

snd_pcm_oss            46632  0

snd_mixer_oss          16256  2 snd_pcm_oss

usblp                  10368  0

snd_ali5451            18120  1

snd_ac97_codec         62928  1 snd_ali5451

snd_pcm                77576  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ali5451

snd_timer              19460  1 snd_pcm

snd                    43876  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ali5451,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7432  1 snd_pcm

pl2303                 13956  2

usb_storage            26368  0

usbserial              23016  4 pl2303

ohci_hcd               29188  0

uhci_hcd               28172  0

usbcore               104548  8 usblp,pl2303,usb_storage,usbserial,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd

natsemi                23392  0

pci_hotplug             9732  0

dummy                   2308  0

```

----------

## Pajarico

USB should be fine, but if you want lp (i've lp and works fine) you should load :

parport  

parport_pc

lp

Loading the modules will create the devices (/dev/printers/0 in my case).

Connect the printer and /var/log/messages should tell you something about your printer.

Then check if CUPS daemon is running, if not start it. Once started try to connect to the daemon at port 631: http://127.0.0.1:631.

Notice that the port may vary, the number you should use is configured in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf .

Now you should see page with options to add your printer.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

> USB should be fine, but if you want lp (i've lp and works fine) you should load :
> 
> parport  
> 
> parport_pc
> ...

 

I'd already answered your question, then discovered something I thought important.  I recompiled/installed kernel/modules & now the printer is, indeed, on the parallel port in the printer setup wizard.  The only_problem_now_is that the printer still will not spit out the pages.  I have the cups loglevel set to debug2:

[code:1:cd0aa17c53]

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 9 9

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 8 8

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  8 8

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 8 8

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 9 9

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  9 9

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] KID4 finished

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 9 9

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 10 10

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 10 10

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  10 10

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 10 10

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 11 11

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 12 12

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 11 11

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  11 11

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 11 11

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 12 12

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  12 12

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 12 12

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 13 13

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 13 13

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  13 13

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 13 13

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 14 14

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 14 14

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  14 14

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 14 14

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 15 15

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 15 15

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  15 15

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 15 15

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 16 16

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 16 16

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  16 16

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 16 16

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 17 17

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 17 17

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  17 17

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 17 17

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 18 18

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 18 18

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  18 18

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 18 18

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 19 19

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 19 19

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  19 19

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 19 19

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 20 20

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 20 20

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  20 20

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 20 20

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 21 21

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 21 21

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] -----------

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] New page:  21 21

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found:

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%Page: 21 21

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 360x360DPI

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</HWResolution[360 360]>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Quality 360swuni

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Quality(360swuni)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *OutputType Color

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Color 1>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Photographs

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</ImageType 2>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] [{

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%BeginFeature: *Dither Adaptive

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] <</Dither(Adaptive)>>setpagedevice

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] %%EndFeature

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] } stopped cleartomark

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] End of page header

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] 0 %%Page: 22 22

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -0600] [Job 3] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Feb/2005:21:18:47 -060

----------

## Pajarico

Please set loglevel to debug, debug2 is overkill.

-Have you started the daemon?

-Have you tried to connect to the daemon once started?

When you load the modules and plug the printer take a look at 

```
  tail /var/log/messages
```

You should see something like 

```
 lp0: using parport0 (polling)
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

> Please set loglevel to debug, debug2 is overkill.
> 
> -Have you started the daemon?
> 
> -Have you tried to connect to the daemon once started?
> ...

 

I have done it all.  The the kernel messages file contains the printer name.  The fact that I sometimes have to reboot to get the printer listed is a little puzzling, but once done it stays put.  I also see the

```
 lp0 polling parport0
```

Also, just now I loaded the modules --lp, parport, partport_pc, as in the howto-- turned on the printer and looked at the logs:

```
Feb  9 19:01:52 linux02 su(pam_unix)[7736]: session opened for user root by yogi(uid=500)

Feb  9 19:01:58 linux02 atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  9 19:01:58 linux02 atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  9 19:01:58 linux02 atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  9 19:01:58 linux02 atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  9 19:02:21 linux02 portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Feb  9 19:02:21 linux02 RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Feb  9 19:03:24 linux02 parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Feb  9 19:03:24 linux02 parport0: irq 7 detected

Feb  9 19:03:24 linux02 lp0: using parport0 (polling).

```

No printer.  I turned off the printer, modprobe -r'd the modules. 

I then:

1. turned on the printer & let it initialize

2. loaded the modules --lp, parport, parport_pc

3. looked at messages and there the printer was.

Lots of legwork to get it to be recognized ...but then it doesn't have the decency to show up in the printer wizard under 'Parallel'.  Reboot w/printer on is the *only_way* the printer will be listed in the wizard ...but then it doesn't print.  Logs, after I reboot & get the printer at least listed.

----------

## Yogi-CH

Well... the printer was listed, but there was no access except for root.  That's the problem, I think, and I really don't know how to circumvent that.  The error_log was completely devoid of output with the loglevel set to debug ...and that is a first.

When using the wizard the bottom line is it asks for a username/pw and the only one it will accept is from root.  When I attempted to set it up manually in /etc/cups/printers.conf I didn't have any better luck.  The damn thing just will not print from CLI or KDE.  Period.

I guess I'll just reboot into my other onboard OS, SuSE, when I need to print.  It doesn't give me any guff about printing, at least.  I think it is time to move on to other things, now, unless someone has lightning strike and has the answer.   :Idea:   If not, I am closing this thread down tomorrow.

I may have been beaten, but I'm not defeated.

----------

## Pajarico

Forget about the kde wizard, maybe its just buggy.

AGAIN...

-have started the daemon?

-have you tried to connect to the daemon?

 *Quote:*   

> Well... the printer was listed, but there was no access except for root. That's the problem, I think, and I really don't know how to circumvent that.

 

When accesing the CUPS daemon the root password is requested. That's normal since the daemon is intended for administrative purposes.

But if you are trying to print from kate or gimp, it should work as non-root.

I have this in my /etc/group 

lp::7:lp

Maybe it helps

 :Wink: 

----------

## Yogi-CH

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

> Forget about the kde wizard, maybe its just buggy.
> 
> AGAIN...
> 
> -have started the daemon?
> ...

 

Unfortunately, no.  That has been in the /etc/group file from the word 'go'.   I have been adding the printer, trying any sugguestion & deleting the printer /job(s) if it doens't work;  to date, I have always had no problem doing so but this past time (last evening) I actually had to be 'root' to delete the job & printer, for some very odd reason.

This printer thing has crashed & burned.  It's time to go onward & upward & say 'goodbye' to CUPS, foomatic, gimp-print, et. al.  I'll boot SuSE when I need to print.  This will be revisited last, after every other issue has been resolved.   :Arrow: 

(I am no longer monitoring this thread, as there really seems no future in it. This seems to be a 'special case' (to keep it clean).  Many thanks, Pajarico, for all your help/expertise & to everyone else who participated. )

----------

## schotter

[quote="Yogi-CH"] *gungholady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# emerge search turbo
> 
> ...

 

via the german portage overlay http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing#gentoo.de.27s_overlays

----------

